# Forge of Darkness by Steven Erikson



## Ankari (May 4, 2013)

I finished _Forge of Darkness_ a week ago.  Here is my review copied from Goodreads:

In the _Forge of Darkness_, Steven Erikson takes us into the past of the books set in the _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ series. He shares a beginning of the Tiste Andii (I feel like quoting the opening lines of any Wheel of Time books), one that echoes throughout the _Malazan Book of the Fallen_.

Steven Erikson weaves an ancient form of storytelling in this book. While reading it, I imagined I've picked up the a book parallel to the _Odessey_of his world. The dialogue is epic, the characters are larger than life, and the repercussions echo throughout his world's time.

Erikson uses the point of view of many unknown characters as they observe the actions of legendary ones. This only heightens the draw and mystery of these well known names, instead of frustrating our need to know more. We observe Anomander Drake, Andarist, Silchas Ruin, Caladon Brood, and Draconus. We learn more of Mother Dark, both her divine nature and her fragile mortal one.

Any fan of the _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ series will love this book.

What may discourage some readers is the same thing that makes his writing great. Everything is grand. Every character possesses the faculty to observe and reflect, drawing conclusions heavy with philosophy and cumbersome in meaning. This book is not meant to be read fast. Take it slow, appreciate the endless similes and metaphors, drink in the description, and chew on the fat that is the story itself.


----------



## ookami (May 5, 2013)

Sounds pretty good actually.  I'll give it a look.


----------

